# Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

Redaktionell








*Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!​*
*Große Karpfen kommen nicht nur aus Paylakes oder speziellen kleineren Gewässern, sondern können durchaus aus aus unseren Flüssen kommen. Die Kollegen von Carpzilla brachten die Meldung um den 32 Kilo -Karpfen aus dem Rhein*

Wir berichteten ja über den neuen Weltrakordkarpfen aus der ungarischen Anlage:
Weltrekord. 49kg Spiegelkarpfen

Da ging dann auch direkt die Diskussion los, was ein solcher Fisch "wert" sein könne - wenngleich (fast) jeder zugab, so ein Trumm auch gerne gefangen zu haben.

Diese Diskussionen gibts auch bei den Karpfenspezialisten selber. 

Denn die Kollegen von Carpzilla merkten bei ihrer Meldung an, wie sehr sie doch beeindruckt sind, wenn große Karpfen auch aus unseren Flüssen und nicht nur aus Paylakes und Anlagen kommen:


> _Diese Meldung hat uns gestern Abend vom Hocker gerissen und ist in einer Zeit, wo das Karpfenangeln an wirklich wilden Gewässern immer weiter abnimmt, Balsam für unsere Seelen: Jörg Palmer gelang es in Deutschlands größtem Fluss, dem Rhein, einen Spiegelkarpfen von unfassbaren 32 Kilo zu fangen!_



Hier gehts zur kompletten Meldung von Carpzilla:
https://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene...r-faengt-32-kilo-spiegler-im-rhein-10349.html

Und - das war noch nicht alles:
Die Jungs werden ein Interview mit dem Fänger nachschieben. 

Selbstverständlich werden wir euch dann auch informieren, damit ihr das nachlesen könnte.

Und:
Auch ich finde es toll, einen solchen Fisch aus einem großen Fluss zu fangen. Meinen Glückwunsch und größten Respekt an den Fänger!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Alter, wat ne Klamotte!

Der Fang ist weit mehr Anerkennung wert als ein gemästeter Paypuff Karpfen vom selben Gewicht.

Petri Heil dem Fänger!

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Noch ein paar Rheinkarpfen vom Fänger Jörg Palmer - da scheint einer zu wissen, was er macht:
https://www.carpzilla.de/users/joerg-palmer

Wie viel Zeit da wohl investiert wird??

Bin da auch aufs Interview von den Kollegen mit dem Fänger gespannt. Die wollen mir dann Bescheid geben..


----------



## Seele (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Das ist mal richtig richtig richtig geil. Petri dem Fänger. Und für das, dass er schon einige Jahre Fluss auf den Gräten hat, sieht der auch noch richtig toll aus. 
Da gehört wirklich was dazu so so einem Fisch.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> *Große Karpfen kommen nicht nur aus Paylakes oder speziellen kleineren Gewässern, sondern können durchaus aus aus unseren Flüssen kommen. Die Kollegen von Carpzilla brachten die Meldung um den 32 Kilo -Karpfen aus dem Rhein*




 Da schwimmen noch in vielen anderen Fließgewässern wahre Monster rum. Da es aber extrem schwer ist diese in Fließgewässern gezielt zu beangeln und sich nur einzelne Angler da ran trauen, die Flüsse oft sehr lang und breit sind, haben sie dort auch alle Zeit der Welt groß zu werden. 

 Da schwimmen bestimmt noch viel größere rum, die muss man nur mal ans Band bekommen.:m

 Und man darf auch nie vergessen, das bei weitem nicht alle gefangenen Großfische in den Medien auftauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Ja, ich bin mir auch sicher, das da noch einiges schwimmt. Vor dem Karpfenherpesvirus war ja gerade der Neckar einer "der" Karpfenflüsse in D (Big Ben damals der erste 50-Pfünder in D). 

War nie richtig mein Fisch (von früher Jugend abgesehen), aber ich habe  da einiges gesehen und mitbekommen bei Anglern, die sich damals schon ( 35 - 40 Jahre retour) dem Karpfenangeln verschrieben hatten .

Ich denke, dass man noch richtige "Monster erwischen kann. 

Neben Rhein dürfte da vor allem Donau und auch die Elbe Chancen bieten (entsprechender Einsatz vorausgesetzt)..


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Für mich der beste veröffentlichte Fisch seit Jahren! Viel Einsatz hat sich bezahlt gemacht. Hinzu kommt, dass es ein Fisch aus einem offenen Gewässersystem ist. Absolut klasse #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Stimme absolut zu!!

Und es freut mich, dass die Kollegen von Caprzilla gleich zugestimmt habe, als ich gefragt habe, ob ich das bei uns auch bringen darf mit ihrem Bild.

Danke an Volker an der Stelle nochmal!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

32kg Karpfen aus dem Rhein. Wahnsinn!

Da kannste als Fänger mit Karpfenangeln eigentlich aufhören. Mehr geht nicht! :q

Krass & Petri Heil an den Fänger!


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Krasser Fisch! Aber ich hätte diesen Fisch Klops jetzt def nicht aus dem Rhein erwartet. Ja auch da gibt es Altarme usw. - aber da ist eig immer Strömung vorhanden. Daher bin ich echt verwundert, dass es Karpfen im Rhein zu solch einem Masseaufbau geschafft hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Krasser Fisch! Aber ich hätte diesen Fisch Klops jetzt def nicht aus dem Rhein erwartet. Ja auch da gibt es Altarme usw. - aber da ist eig immer Strömung vorhanden. Daher bin ich echt verwundert, dass es Karpfen im Rhein zu solch einem Masseaufbau geschafft hat.


Ich hatte mal im Neckar (Altarm, harte Strömung) nen fast kugelrunden 7 Kilo-Karpfen auf nen 5erMepps mit Bleikopf (Zanderspinnen mit der Strömung) gefangen, der hatte den Köder voll im Maul mit dem Drilling, also aktiv gebissen!

Der war so rund, den hätteste passend einfach auf nen entsprechend großen Teller legen können...

Und der war da dennoch aktiv in der Strömung unterwegs. 

Hätt ich nie gedacht, dass sich ein Fisch mit der "strömungsungünstigen Form" da hätte halten können, seitdem bin ich immer vorsichtig mit "der kann doch nicht aus der Strömung sein"...

Am besten (Aussehen) gefallen mir aber eh schlanke Schuppenkarpfen...

da kriegste aber natürlich keinen mit 32 Kilo ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Wow, mächtiger Fisch, dickes Petri!

Motiviert direkt auch mal wieder an den Fluss zu gehn.


----------



## Franky (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Auhauerha! Wahnsinnsfisch!!!
"Damals" (Mitte bis Ende 90er) galten 20 kg als Schallmauer in meinem damaligen (Haus)Baggersee. Gefangen wurde nie einer, aber von Tauchern gesichtet. Irgendwann kam dann mal einer ans Band und hatte 22 kg auf den Gräten. Da war was los... Und jetzt 32 kg aus dem Fluss?!? Ich wette, da ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange!


----------



## Vanner (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Ein super Fisch, fettes Petri an den Fänger.#6


----------



## Fr33 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Nicht falsch versteheh Thomas. Mich wundern nur die Ausmaße in der heutigen Situation. Der Rhein ist viel Nährstoffärmer als früher geworden. Das zieht die ganze Nahrungskette bis nach oben hin durch. Sprich, der Koloss Karpfen hätte es heute schwerer als vor sagen wir 25Jahren diese Masse (natürlich) zuzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch versteheh Thomas. Mich wundern nur die Ausmaße in der heutigen Situation. Der Rhein ist viel Nährstoffärmer als früher geworden. Das zieht die ganze Nahrungskette bis nach oben hin durch. Sprich, der Koloss Karpfen hätte es heute schwerer als vor sagen wir 25Jahren diese Masse (natürlich) zuzunehmen.



da hast Du natürlich recht!!!!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Ein schöner Ausnahmefisch, den er sich erarbeitet und auch redlich verdient hat!

 Fettes Petri Heil #6


----------



## MarkusZ (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Respekt und Glückwunsch für den Fänger.

Steckt sicher viel Watercraft, Arbeit, Ausdauer und ggf. auch finanzieller Aufwand dahinter.

Ob er der Fisch nun "mehr wert" ist, weil er aus nem Fluss kommt ?????

Aber unbestritten dürfte es deutlich schwieriger, aufwendiger und unwahrscheinlicher sein, so ein Monster im Rhein zu fangen, als in einem Paylake mit Vollservice.

Solange sich aber der Fänger richtig freut, darf es ihm egal sein woher der Fisch stammt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Solange sich aber der Fänger richtig freut, darf es ihm egal sein woher der Fisch stammt.


DAS unterschreibe ich sofort!!

Ich sleber schätze diesen Fang aus dem Fluss auch höher ein - ich würde deswegen ABER NIE jemand wegen einem tollen Fisch aus einer Anlage/Paylake anscheixxen..

Jeder wie er will!!!

Sehr gute Aussage in meinen Augen, Markus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

_Balsam für unsere Seelen: Jörg Palmer gelang es in Deutschlands größtem Fluss, dem Rhein_

Möchte nur mal richtig stellen, dass der längste und mächtigste Fluss in DE die Donau 2811/2857km ist. Die liegt nur anteilig nicht soviel in DE. Rhein hat vergleichsweise winzige 1048/1233km .

Einen "Freiwasser"-Fang statt Karpfen-Puff finde ich auch viel "echter" & besser! #6 #6


----------



## Carpdr (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Wahnsinn. Was ein Fisch. Petri Heil dem Fänger


----------



## Revilo62 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger, ein Mega-Fisch aus einem riesigen Gewässersystem.

Ich glaube in der Tat, dass in den Flussystemen noch größere Fische ihr Dasein fristen.
Bei uns in der Havel werden regelmäßig sehr große Karpfen gefangen, nur wird eben kaum davon in der Öffentlichkeit etwas bekannt, hat verschiedene Gründe z.B.die Preisgabe der Strecke oder das teilweise bestehende Nachtangelverbot usw.
Natürlich leidet die Havel auch an der Wasseraufklarung, aber Karpfen fressen ja bekanntlich fast alles und die Zunahme der Dreikantmuscheln decken auch deren Tisch wieder.
Was die Wertigkeit solcher Fische betrifft, nunja es steckt einiges an Arbeit und Zeit drin, für mich ist nach wie vor ein echter Winterkarpfen aus einem Fluß oder See der Knaller, da braucht es auch nicht solcher Größen .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Was die Wertigkeit solcher Fische betrifft, nunja es steckt einiges an Arbeit und Zeit drin, für mich ist nach wie vor ein echter Winterkarpfen aus einem Fluß oder See der Knaller, da braucht es auch nicht solcher Größen .



Wenn dir Petrus wohlgesonnen und Fortuna deine Kurtisane ist, dann genügt ein einziger Wurf.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein fettes Petri. 32 kg Flusspower müssen erstmal gefangen werden und Zufall scheint da weniger im Spiel gewesen zu sein.

Der zitierte BigBen aus dem Neckar soll ja der erste deutsche Flusskarpfen über 30kg gewesen sein. Wegen des Rummels den die erste Rekordmeldung mit damals 28kg? ausgelöst hatte, soll danach aber nichts mehr über ihn an die breite Öffentlichkeit gelangt sein. 



> Möchte nur mal richtig stellen, dass der längste und mächtigste Fluss* in* DE die Donau 2811/2857km ist



Das ist m.E. aber ein Widerspruch in sich.  In DE hat der Rhein die meisten km und die größte Wassermenge.

Und zu welchem Land nun Flüsse "gehören", die durch mehrere Staatsgebiete fließen, darüber kann man schon diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und zu welchem Land nun Flüsse "gehören", die durch mehrere Staatsgebiete fließen, darüber kann man schon diskutieren.


Meine Vermutung.
Karpfen wie Angler wirds vollkommen wurscht sein ...


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Hallo,

wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich nen Rheinkarpfen lieber in Frankreich oder Holland fangen.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

So ein Karpfen aus dem Rhein ist Mega #6
Der zählt gleich dreifach gegen seine Artgenossen aus einem See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich nen Rheinkarpfen lieber in Frankreich oder Holland fangen.


----------



## AndiM (10. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Hallo,

 wundert mich nicht wirklich, dass sowas in Altrheinarmen rumschwimmt.

 Zwar kein 32-kilo-Fisch, nur die Hälfte aber trotzdem: hier im Bereich Basel wurde diesen Sommer ein ca. 15-kg-Karpfen gefangen (ich hab`s Foto gesehen); der wurde auf der deutschen Seite in nem Altarm gefangen.

 Und ich bin sicher, das da noch so einiges von dem Kaliber rumschwimmt. 
 Sandoz ist mittlerweile 30 Jahre her und in der Zeit wächst so einiges heran - sieht man ja nicht nur an Karpfen sondern auch z.B. an den Welsen.

 Grüsse

 Andi


----------



## C&R Martin (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Hallo zusammen...

Im Rheintal schwimmen viel mehr grosse Karpfen als vermutet wird.
Die meisten Nebengewässer sind voll mit Nahrung.
Muscheln und Krebse, soweit das Auge reicht.
Die Gewässer werden nur nich, oder kaum beangelt.
Ich konnte die letzen 5 Jahre, nach intensivem befischen solcher 2er Gewässer ( unbekannt ) Fische zwischen 29 und 35,9 Kg fangen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias K. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

|rolleyes





C&R Martin schrieb:


> ... Ich konnte die letzen 5 Jahre, nach intensivem befischen solcher 2er Gewässer ( unbekannt ) Fische zwischen *29* und *35,9* *Kg* fangen.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



:m alles klar ... hast Du Bilder |rolleyes


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

35,9kg.   ...........?????


----------



## LOCHI (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> 35,9kg.   ...........?????




Sicher meinte er 39,5kg..... Kann doch mal passieren...


----------



## C&R Martin (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Sorry...

das Komma....
zwischen 2,9 und 3,59 Kilo  
Tut mir leid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Karpfenangler halt ;-)

Da macht schon ein Komma den Fisch dicker ;-))

Danke für Berichtigung, das hätte manchen hier schlaflose Nächte bereitet !!
;-))


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Hallo,



> Danke für Berichtigung, das hätte manchen hier schlaflose Nächte bereitet !!



Vielleicht wäre auch der eine oder andere aus der Szene zum Stalker mutiert. Soll es alles schon gegeben haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

grins - stimmt auch wieder ;.-))


----------



## Justsu (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



C&R Martin schrieb:


> Sorry...
> 
> das Komma....
> zwischen 2,9 und 3,59 Kilo
> Tut mir leid.



Sehr geil reagiert!:m

Aber unter uns gesagt, solltest Du Deine Gewässerwahl vielleicht nochmal überdenken, bei fünf Jahren intensiver Befischung sollte (ein bisschen Glück natürlich vorausgesetzt) die 10-Pfund-Grenze dann doch schonmal gefallen sein!

Es gibt da ja so einen "Baggersee im Rheintal" - vielleicht da mal versuchen!|rolleyes

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Warti (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Ein Wasserschwein,und was für eines. Solche Teile gibt es hier an einem Vereinssee jede Menge,und jedes Jahr lache ich mich kapputt wenn es den "Sportfischern" die Montagen zerlegt.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*



Warti schrieb:


> Ein Wasserschwein,und was für eines. Solche Teile gibt es hier an einem Vereinssee jede Menge,und jedes Jahr lache ich mich kapputt wenn es den "Sportfischern" die Montagen zerlegt.



:q

Moin, der Fisch ist schon ein ordentlicher Überflieger, Gratulation an den Fänger. Vor solchen "freien" Fischen ziehe ich den Hut; ist für mich was gänzlich anderes als eine bekannten großen Fisch aus einem geschlossenen, überbesetzten Teich zu fangen.#6
Einen Vereinssee in denen es "jede Menge" davon gibt halte ich allerdings für ein Gerücht. 30Kg Fische sind schon noch recht selten meine ich und selbst in top-Szene-Gewässern schwimmen selten mehr als 1-2 in Ausnahmefällen vielleicht 3 solcher Kaliber; zumindest hier in NRW.
Kann jemand einen Abgleich des Fisches mit den großen ehemaligen Fischen aus dem Silbersee bei Neuss machen? Angeblich sollen die ja vor Jahren ausgebüchst sein...

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Eher an abgeschlossenen Privatseen wirste die Kaliber häufiger finden.

Wobei im normalen Vereinsteich schon ein 15 - 20 Kilo-Fisch für viele genügt, um von "Monstern"  zu träumen, wenn man nicht gewohnt ist, mit Fischen dieser Größe umzugehen.

Vor 40 Jahren dachten wir auch immer an Monsterkarpfen im Neckar jenseits der 50 Pf (war lange die Grenze),  wegen abgerissener Montagen vor allem beim Wurmangeln.

Bis mal der erste knapp 2m Waller rauskam..

Gerüchte entstehen schnell - so schön dokumentierte Fänge wie hier beim Rheinkarpfen von Carpzilla sind dagegen eher selten.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

15-20kg ist eine andere Hausnummer. Das gibts doch (fast) überall, (zuhauf hätte ich fast geschrieben).:q
30Kg ist was gaaaaaaanz anders.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. November 2017)

*AW: Aus der Szene: 32 Kilo Karpfen aus dem Rhein!*

Der Fisch war bestimmt überdurchschnittlich stark, da er diesen massigen, hochrückigen Körper durch die Strömung bewegen musste.
Vom Drill sicher eine Hausnummer größer als gleichschwere Karpfen aus Seen.


----------

